# Swallowing and Snorking After Swimming?



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Random question - and I'll be calling my vet tomorrow if this is still going on then, but I noticed that Jacks has been making "snorky" sounds a little bit since I took him out swimming this morning.

While he was swimming, I had him swimming out mid-lake to retrieve. A couple times I think he had water either go up his nose or down his throat as he came snorting back to the land. He was coughing a little then, but was happy to go back out so I didn't make a big deal about it. 

When I took him for a walk (waited for dusk because it was SO HOT today), I noticed he was doing a little bit of the same snorting. I would compare it to what we'd do with a sore throat or maybe a little post nasal drip. 

And right now he's sleeping and once in a while making that same snort sound. 

Has anyone else had this happen with their dog?


----------



## 2Retrievers222 (Sep 5, 2007)

Always went away after they hit shore.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

2Retrievers222 said:


> Always went away after they hit shore.


I'm not talking about the snorting sounds all dogs make when they are swimming back with something in their mouth. This is more like a coughing sound and loud swallowing. 

I'm googling of course and reading up about dogs inhaling water into their lungs....


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Just to update (Relieved) - 

Jacks probably swallowed way too much water while swimming the other day. He was sniffling while walking last night and coughing a little bit later on. 

And he was acting very urgent about going outside for potty all morning and unfortunately had a bladder incident happen. Because he hasn't had an accident happen in a few years, he was completely freaked out poor guy. 

Last time something like this ever happened, we had two goldens who came back from a river outing completely water-logged. And both unloaded in our kitchen. ( >.< )

I still will get him out swimming on Saturday, but maybe make sure he takes it easy with the swimming with his mouth open.  

He's back to normal right now, absolutely no sniffling or anything.


----------



## Florabora22 (Nov 30, 2008)

Glad Jacks is okay!

Flora hacks and coughs all. the. time. when she swims, and frequently throws up water when she's on shore. She's just a silly girl that constantly swallows/inhales water while she swims. It doesn't bother her, so I never worry too much about it.


----------



## inge (Sep 20, 2009)

I am glad he is ok. When I started reading (before the update) it sounded really scary.


----------



## Jackson's Mom (Aug 29, 2011)

Last summer I was at the beach with my pup and he got saltwater in his lungs. Besides wheezing and throwing up quite a bit he seemed ok, and continued to want to play. I thought he had just swallowed some water. Turns out it was extremely serious and he almost died. The vet told me I should be prepared that he might not make it and he spent a few days in the hospital. Now I worry every time he swims, and constantly listen to make sure he's breathing ok. I know it's not likely to happen again, but I still worry!


----------



## Deadhead (Feb 19, 2012)

I've had this problem with Arya many times. I now have to very much limit swimming to a point where she first starts to regurgitate water. Well, hopefully before she gets to that point...she just loves to retrieve but can't keep the water out of her mouth when swimming back with the retrieved object (ball). Before i noticed the problem, she got incredibly water logged and i was worried about bloat. Got to watch for bloat signs always.


----------

